# '70 VINTAGE SCHWINN RUNABOUT - $1650 (NEW BALTIMORE)



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 16, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/6130575976.html






 https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/6130575976.html
super clean!


----------

